# First ABT's q-view



## longshot (Jan 21, 2008)

GOOD LORD DUTCH!!!
  My first ABT's made me wonder how deprived I have been.  Here I am almost 40 and I just had my first ABT's, at least my childeren won't have the same lament!!! These were fantastic!  I stuffed them with sausage and cheese and wrapped in bacon.  I believe I now know what manna is ;)

LS


----------



## cman95 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have only done them once myself. They are great.


----------



## kookie (Jan 21, 2008)

Good looking grub. 

Kookie


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great lookin' ABTs.  Careful they are habit forming.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 21, 2008)

It only takes once!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're gonna be hooked on these forever. They'll find a place in the smoker almost every time you fire it up. They'll take over your life!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ok, well maybe not quite that extreme, but like you said, until now you didn't now what you were missing!! 

Good looking ABTs!!


----------



## billybones (Jan 21, 2008)

I just did my first abt's last night. Oh....my.....god.... they were sooooo awesome!!!! I'll be adding abt's to any smoking session from now on!


----------



## chief61 (Jan 21, 2008)

Got a quick question on your ABTs. How long and how hot did you go with them? I have been frying jalapenos stuffed with cheese and crabmeat since the 80s but am intrigued at all of the positive information on smoking them. (In the deep south we fry everything.)

Thanks and good eating,
Billy


----------



## buddy (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good man! I'll bet they tasted awesome.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 21, 2008)

Billy:

Go low and slow with them 225 - 250 and they are done when the bacon is done! usually 2 to 1/12 hours for me.


----------



## longshot (Jan 21, 2008)

These were done at about 2 hours @225 of course the sausage filling was pre-cooked.  I have also been doing the armadillo eggs (stuffed with cream cheese, breaded and fried) for years.  IMHO ABT's taste better, som may argue but all will admit these are a nice alternative.

LS


----------



## lance-a-lot (Jan 21, 2008)

Makes me wanna go out and fire the smoker up right now....to bad it's raining out.


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2008)

Try cutting them in half next time instead. Twice as many and easier to stuff. I love them and never would have thought it. We've even done them on a gass grill. 325Âº at around 45 to 50 minutes. Even thru some smoke in there. Very good to say the least and bacon come out very crispy.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 21, 2008)

abt hooked this spring i'm planting lots of them and 6 different varities


----------



## jdfire40 (Jan 27, 2008)

We are planning a big get together in a couple of weeks (the Daytona 500) & will be doing a ton ABT's, a couple fatties, & a few slabs of ribs!  I will be sure to post up pics.

We have grilled stuffed jalapenos a lot of times before with cheese wrapped in bacon, but never had any in the smoker.  We will have a few different fillings for them when we smoke them though.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 27, 2008)

Way to go LS they look great. Out of sliceing them in half or leaving the whole, I like them better whole. Sometimes you get a hot one.


----------



## longshot (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't know if its been covered or not but I found "the " tool for veining the peppers.  I took an old potato peeler and sharpened the end and viola it scoops the innards out lickety split.

LS


----------



## bayoubear (Feb 1, 2008)

we did these for our wedding and wow they went fast... stuffed w/ equal parts cream cheese, cheddar cheese, and crawfish tail meat.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Feb 1, 2008)

the easiest way I've found to fill them is to make a piping bag.  you know, like the one the wife uses to decorate cakes, put a nice tip in it and just squeeze the stuffing into the pepper.  it works great and clean-up is a cinch.


----------



## billybones (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I smoked them for about an hour and a half at 190. I think I could have gone an hour and they would have been fine. I cut mine in half, stuffed them with a cream cheese/cheddar mix, laid a lil smoky down the middle, and then wrapped the whole thing with a slice of bacon. These got rave reviews, but next time I'm going to keep them whole, leave out the lil smokies, and just cover the top with bacon.


----------

